# Dove Hunt



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Folks, here on our property we are offering land access for $20.00 per gun. Four people maximum per day. We book only 2 shoots per week. These shoots are much like the South American style shoots where hunters stand in place at the tree line and pass shoot as the birds are flying in from feeding. For the most part, these are Eurasian Collard Doves so there is no bag limit, no season, and no license required. The birds are quite a bit larger than morning doves and they offer fantastic table fare (they're feeding on corn and wheat). There are a lot of Morning doves in the area this year! 

If you are interested, give us a call to set up a day for your group. Be sure to bring plenty of shells! We are located near Gunnison.

Good huntin',

Rick 801-599-8230


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What are the 2 days of the week?Are you starting now for the ECDs?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

How long are you running these hunts? Year round?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Dunkem, we space the shoots at least three days apart so we don't educate the birds. Actual days are not specific.

Fish4food, we start Sept. 1, the first two weeks are booked. We generally run through mid to late Oct.


----------

